# General > The Literature Network >  Peculiar markings on my thread

## AuntShecky

In my latest posting in General Writing, all of my apostrophes and quotation marks have been changed into upside down question marks. What the --?
Here's the message that was atop the LitNet screen page:

Warning: Illegal string offset 'name' in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 6988

----------


## MANICHAEAN

The Ruskies are on to you Aunty!!!!~^***{

----------


## desiresjab

I am getting the same thing. If I log in first everything is okay.

----------


## desiresjab

Everything is _not_ okay. I cannot post anything. I keep getting the warning message at the top. This post will appear not to post then tomorrow it will be up, if past is precedent.

----------


## AuntShecky

I posted here on this thread yesterday, and now it's gone. Today it seems the warning on top of the page is gone (thank goodness), but I wasn't able to edit anything.

----------


## desiresjab

Don't make mistakes.

----------


## kiz_paws

I've given LitNet a rest for a few days, to see if all has been sorted out.
This oddity has happened a few times over the years, and it does get fixed...

----------

